# Camino De Santiago



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

i just completed my Camino de Santiago from Ponferrada to Santiago de Compostela. I have to say it's a great and cheap way to see one of the nice albeit wettest part of Spain. Now I know the rain falls in Spain. Not on the plain but in Galicia!

I totally recommend anyone and everyone to try and do the camino at least once to see just how beautiful this country is and the richness in its culture and history.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Cindy_L said:


> i just completed my Camino de Santiago from Ponferrada to Santiago de Compostela. I have to say it's a great and cheap way to see one of the nice albeit wettest part of Spain. Now I know the rain falls in Spain. Not on the plain but in Galicia!
> 
> I totally recommend anyone and everyone to try and do the camino at least once to see just how beautiful this country is and the richness in its culture and history.


Well done Cindy. Congratulations :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cindy_L said:


> i just completed my Camino de Santiago from Ponferrada to Santiago de Compostela. I have to say it's a great and cheap way to see one of the nice albeit wettest part of Spain. Now I know the rain falls in Spain. Not on the plain but in Galicia!
> 
> I totally recommend anyone and everyone to try and do the camino at least once to see just how beautiful this country is and the richness in its culture and history.


I'd say it's pretty cheap and can be nice, but not always. There are bits that go along th eroad for example, but people do beep and wave to you to encourage you.
We did part starting out from Roncesvalles one Easter and I think we got as far as Logroño. It was snowing when we started out at 6 o'clock from Roncesvalles and we renamed the route the Rio de Santiago because it rained so much!!
It was fun, and parts were very attractive, but unless you're doing it for religious reasons I think there are prettier places to go walking.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'd say it's pretty cheap and can be nice, but not always. There are bits that go along th eroad for example, but people do beep and wave to you to encourage you.
> We did part starting out from Roncesvalles one Easter and I think we got as far as Logroño. It was snowing when we started out at 6 o'clock from Roncesvalles and we renamed the route the Rio de Santiago because it rained so much!!
> It was fun, and parts were very attractive, but unless you're doing it for religious reasons I think there are prettier places to go walking.


I agree that there are prettier places to go walking BUT the Camino de Santiago is more than just a walk. For people doing the whole route it is a different way of life for a month (or more). We have just (yesterday) returned back from biking the Camino from Roncesvalles to Santiago. We had only one day of good weather in the 12 days it took us to ride almost 800km but still (funnily enough) we enjoyed the whole experience. Riding a bike meant that the boring bits alongside roads were a whole lot easier than for the walkers, but everyone we met was so happy to be doing the route. We "Buen Camino´d" to the walkers more times than we could remember and most of them seemed to appreciate it. We are aleady looking into doing the Via de la Plata next, maybe in the autumn.


----------



## chianti13 (Apr 3, 2012)

I feel very nostalgic (and a little envious!) I walked the Camino in 2010 and started at St Jean through to Santiago...most amazing thing I've ever done it changed my perspective on life irrevocably! And yes the "Buen Camino" 's really do help! Congratulations fellow pilgrims!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I enjoyed the part I did, but as far as life changing - I think that was the Camino Inca in the 1980's when it was still rough and wild. Ending up in Machu Pichu was wonderful.
However doing the whole Camino must be quite a thing!


----------



## chianti13 (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow PW that sounds so amazing! My plan is to do the Shikoku Henro Trail next, although needing to work full time kind of puts a spanner in the works! I was 31 when I did the Camino, I want to do Shikoku by the time I'm 40 then who knows where the next journey will take me...!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

One of my clients has run *Camino de Santiago Tours* since the 1990's.

Been interviewed many times on TV about the subject......and if you look in the right hand column of *www.onfootinspain.com* you'll see a short excerpt (Nancy and Burt Wolf) from one of these programmes shown on mainstream US TV. There's some great clips of the Camino....and general background info!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

chianti13 said:


> Wow PW that sounds so amazing! My plan is to do the Shikoku Henro Trail next, although needing to work full time kind of puts a spanner in the works! I was 31 when I did the Camino, I want to do Shikoku by the time I'm 40 then who knows where the next journey will take me...!


So from what I can make out it's a path that goes around a Japanese island?? Well, that should be an experience!! It's good to have a plan like that to think about. I'm restricte to Spain for the moment, but there's certainly plenty here!


----------



## chianti13 (Apr 3, 2012)

It is indeed, it's a pilgrimage to the 88 temples in a huge circle around the island. Spain has some absolutely beautiful walks, I'm hoping the fact that I'll be on an Island won't restrict me! Maybe I should ask Heppa for advice...she seems to have a wealth of knowledge on all things Canary!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

chianti13 said:


> It is indeed, it's a pilgrimage to the 88 temples in a huge circle around the island. Spain has some absolutely beautiful walks, I'm hoping the fact that I'll be on an Island won't restrict me! Maybe I should ask Heppa for advice...she seems to have a wealth of knowledge on all things Canary!


He would be absolutely delighted I'm sure, if he knows anything about it. He loves his Canaries!!


----------



## chianti13 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha oops *blush*! I knew I should stick to stealth surfing!


----------

